# Meet Vex and Rue!



## Sleezydonkey (Nov 1, 2012)

Vex and Rue are 2 month old little girls I adopted from a breeder in Colorado. They are very sweet and are sisters. Vex is outgoing and loves to climb and chill in my hoodie, although she is a ball of energy and loves to steal shiny things. During free range time I have caught her stealing necklaces, rings, and silver bobby pins. Rue is a little shy, but still loves people. She copies her sister stashes food like it's going out of style. Vex is the blue and white (? not sure on the hair colors lol) and Rue is the black and white.


----------



## Sleezydonkey (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So so so cute!!! WHAT LITTLE DARLINGS!!!


----------



## Opheliona (Apr 6, 2013)

Aw! Their markings are adorable! Such cuties!


----------



## ratatattat (Aug 31, 2012)

So cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats on your new friends! They sure are cuties!


----------



## Sleezydonkey (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've only had them for a week but they both have personalities already! They definitely are little cuties.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

They are so cute! Looks like twins.


----------



## Sleezydonkey (Nov 1, 2012)

I have some photos from free range today!






vex enjoying some apple.






Rue and I watching TV.






Rue noming on a walnut. She only ate half of it until her sister came and helped herself to the stash.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

They are adorable!


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Aww, I love the sock pic!  Cute pic of you with both girls too! How'd you come up with their names?


----------



## Sleezydonkey (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks!  Vex is named after a character in Skyrim who is a thief. I named her it because she has a habit of taking anything shiny and stashing it. And Rue is named after a character in the Hunger Games lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, after I asked, I kinda figured out Rue. LOVE Hunger Games!


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

They are adorable little girls! Have fun with them


----------



## Sleezydonkey (Nov 1, 2012)

Rue is always eating something. 






Vex getting into the q tips. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

What little beauties.  THanks for sharing.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Just too sweet! <3


----------

